
Ask HN: What Real-Time insights will improve your business? - nraf
Hey guys.<p>I&#x27;m working for an organisation building a real-time insights platform.<p>We&#x27;re not necessarily focusing on processing and transforming  data (although we can help with that). We understand that for most non-trivial domains, subject-matter experts are required to help make sense of data (whether it originate from sensors, machine or other sources) and transform them to actionable insights.<p>The problem were trying to solve is, once you have the insights, how would you then present that in a format that&#x27;s accessible, easy to grok and actionable.<p>Some examples:
- a hospital patient is at high risk of a complication. Inform staff so they can monitor &#x2F; respond to the situation.
- a water pipe is at risk of bursting. Dispatch personal for preventative maintenance.<p>I&#x27;m looking for validation as to whether this is a problem that exists in your industry and whether it&#x27;s something that people would be willing to pay for?<p>If so, what are some of the problems that you think could be solved?<p>Additionally, would you being willing to own the transformation of your data and push insights to the platform using APIs OR would you expect the service provider to own the ingest and transformation of the raw data into insights?
======
awr
We're an AI and data consultancy so we're great at sitting across multiple
data sources and making inferences from data.

Where we struggle at the moment is how to display that data to a customer.
We're not a frontend house and don't have much skills in creating nice user
experiences. We don't have a platform and frankly it's not something we want
to develop.

If we had a simple way to push those insights to customers and allow customers
to automate workflows on the back of that, that's something we'd definitely be
interested in.

